# Turret Carriage Stop



## rdean (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a project coming up that would be much easier if I could have three stop positions for the carriage.  I don't have a carriage stop for the new lathe so I made a turret stop that has 6 positions. 
This is similar to what I started off with from the scrap bins.



I was able beat, turn, and drill those rusty old parts into this.




And then assembly into this.




And this is how it mounts on to the lathe.




The extra holes are for expansion later. 

Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice job.  I expect you are aware that  unless you've made some other provision, the longest stop is going to hit first if it isn't offset from the saddle. 
I made mine (a copy of another on here) fold out of the way. 




the two lower pieces have screws in the end to be adjustable. The top screw is to be shortest.


----------



## rdean (Mar 22, 2016)

With 6 holes the three stops closest to the operator don't touch anything but pass in front of the carriage.  That way I can have four preset positions.
I almost made one like yours but couldn't find any pieces to use in the scrap bin.  Yours looks great!

Thanks
Ray


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice! Something i have to add to the ever growing list of things i should build


----------



## hman (Mar 25, 2016)

rdean said:


> With 6 holes the three stops closest to the operator don't touch anything but pass in front of the carriage.  That way I can have four preset position


As an alternative, you could attach a fixed pin to the carriage, long enough to touch the shortest of your stop pins without letting any of the others make contact.   That way, you could get all 6 stops to work.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2016)

That is an idea to think about.
I used it some today and it worked well.  I think two stops is probably the most I will use on most jobs.

Thanks 
Ray


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice job on that Ray. Mike


----------

